# Transfer de photos de PhotoSync vers Apps "Photos" de Ipad



## gregorybemons (22 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai téléchargé il y a quelques semaines l'application PhotoSync afin de transférer des photos de mon imac vers mon ipad (mon cable de connexion ne fonctionne plus très bien car il a été un peu trop malmené).
Les photos sopnt maintenant sur mon ipad mais j'aimerais maintenant les transférer vers l'application photo de l'ipad que je trouve plus réactive pour le visualisation des photos.

Est-ce que quelquun a une idée?
Merci,
Greg


----------



## Lauange (23 Juillet 2012)

Hello, 

Si tu est sur PC, ton ipad est vu comme une clé usb. Il suffit de copier/coller.

a+


----------

